# 3 slingshots you would chose to only shoot.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Mine would be my G10 SPS, my Flat Cat Pro, and my Alley Cat all with 20/40 looped tubes


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i dont decide which 3 i shoot, the 3 slingshots decide me. but seriously, i dont have a favorite, i have various slingshots for various purposes.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

PS-2, Scout, CM mk2


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great question! Tough answer.

Right now, as I type, my choices would be:

1. Joe's Rib by Can-Opener Great accuracy and just plain fun to shoot!

2. Target Dragon by bill Hays My most accurate shooter at this time and fits like a glove.

3. Axiom Champ by Rayshot It's small and deadly accurate and one of the most beautiful pieces of art I have.

Todd


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Scout, simple natural, Maxim Champ


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

My favorite 3 right now:

Yo's Y2 .... with removable palm swell, OOT banding, great smaller shooter

CanOpener's ergo hdpe .... the design fits my hand so nice, TTF with lanyard, deadly accurate

SS Scout .... what's left to say?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

A+ dandy 2.0, peppermack canted fork, performance catapult sps with cocobolo


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

1.Micarta SPS for reliable accuracy.
2.Dankung Palm Thunder for carrying around.
3.Takedown starship for big power.

Choices 2 and 3 subject to change at any time, but that's what they are today.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

This un


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Spectraply axiom. Chunky oak natty. Scout


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Toolmantf99 micarta/aluminum fork, dragonfly emperor in orange g-10, and an axiom in cactus juice stabilized spectraply. 
I retyped this about 7 times with different choices so this is my line-up for these 10 seconds... Hahaha.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

DanKung General II with 2040 loops

Homemade Poly Pinky-Hole frame with 3/4" Tex bands

Homemade Poly Knife-Handle frame with 3/4" Tex bands

All 3 frames have 3" to 3 1/4" width and 4 3/4" to 5" length.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Tube shooters by Bill and Daranda Hays.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

g10/kirinite Lil' Plinker

maxim champ

my orange fork natty


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Choose t


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! Talk about a tough question! Chris I'm getting anxiety attacks just trying to decide! I love them all! How do I pick just three???


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

For me the answer is easy because when I find the right frame,I love to shot always with the same frame.

TTF=Black honey

OTT= I didn't name the frame  the white one

Instintive= no frame, bareshooting

Take care

Volp


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

At the moment my choices are:

1- SPS with double Theraband black

2-Scout

3- Starship for long distant shooting.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

My pocketpredator scorpion









My pocketpredator topshot









Last my pocketpredator seal sniper

All custom


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, after a lot of thought, right now I'd go with my own homemade metal sandwich frame,then Jack Koehler's Beaver ( love shooting this thing! ) and my own Galaxy class Starship for just plain fun at insane speeds. (Gotta look for some pictures).


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Of course this is the one that i would choose.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great to hear from you Bill! That slingshot was always a favorite of mine Bud


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

As of now any of scouts palmthunder and my new ocularis alluminum love the thing .


----------

